

The People’s Platform: Taking Back Power and Culture in the Digital Age - dnetesn
http://harpers.org/blog/2014/08/astra-taylor-on-the-peoples-platform/

======
spindritf
This reads like something from a parallel universe in which Google doesn't do
quality work, where legacy media companies adjusted to the Internet (by losing
two thirds of their revenues?[1]), and where the US has a lot to learn from
Europe because we here are clearly at the cutting edge of the digital
revolution.

Americans came up with Google, Amazon, Twitter and every other company named
in that article when we are implementing some ridiculous memory hole ruling
and hiding links in search results. That's where our "aggressive officials"
have led us[2].

The best part though was a worry over the absence of the Frankfurt School
thought at a web2.0 conference.

[1] [http://www.aei-ideas.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/newspape...](http://www.aei-ideas.org/wp-
content/uploads/2014/04/newspaper.jpg)

[2] [http://cdn.static-
economist.com/sites/default/files/imagecac...](http://cdn.static-
economist.com/sites/default/files/imagecache/290-width/images/print-
edition/20120728_FBC674.png)

